# Virtual Cockpit Mistake?



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

So I've been looking at more recent Audi models that have come after the Mk3 TT and have noticed that all those with the Virtual Cockpit also seem tohave a second screen in the middle of the dash as well.

This is one thing I didn't like about the VC when the TT was revealed, the fact it can't be controlled by passengers.

Do you think Audi have since thought the same and is why they're adding a second screen to newer models? Seems like an oversight to me on the Mk3 that they're now rectifying. Your thoughts?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I've said it right from the beginning that the mk3 TT was lacking a centralised screen and was the worse for it.

They might include one for the mk4 but that's a long wait away...


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I think the biggest mistake of not having a second screen is the reversing camera. Having the view in the instrument binnacle seems silly as you're more likely to have that view covered by your arms or the wheel spokes to make use of it.

I guess the thinking is that in a proper 4+ seater you're more likely to have other people in the car that might want to make alterations to the settings or help out on a map. I'll be interesting to see if gets added in a facelift or on the Mk4.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

KevC said:


> I'll be interesting to see if gets added in a facelift or on the Mk4.


Yeah I thought it might get added in a facelift. If not then no doubt it'll make it in the Mk4 like Leopard said...

The new Q5/A5 etc look pretty good with them and makes me think the TT is now lacking...


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I definitely think it would benefit from a second screen in the middle. The view of the sat nav map can be compromised by the shape of the VC screen. There is also plenty of room for one, the MK3 TT has a strangely large dash for a small car.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

This is what could have been (I guess):


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Rev said:


> This is what could have been (I guess):


Nice editing there Rev!

Looks more complete and basically what they've done in other models. I suppose as the TT was the first model to have VC it was the guinea pig test model too...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rev said:


> This is what could have been (I guess):


Like it - might add that on my Insta to wind a few people up!

What I thought might be cute on the mark4 is a smaller version of the VC for the passenger, built above the glove box which would add to the "cockpit" idea being spun by Audi for their interiors - like a co-pilot display. I wonder how that would render...?! I've now seen something similar on Audi's own concept CGIs, so it could happen in reality.

As for the mark3, the PR messaging justifying why there was no second display was that it was a driver's car, therefore the needs of the passenger was not a major consideration. Nice spin.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ljmc (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't think a second screen is necessary and I think it would spoil the interior of the TT. Especially if it's stuck on like the new A4 and A5!

I spend 75% of the time in the car by myself so it's not a problem. But whenever I've had a passenger they've happily been able to change radio stations or program the Sat Nav without any problems. Yeah they have to look further over, but rather them than me!


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

I actually quite like the idea that none of my passengers can get their grubby mits on any of the controls


----------



## adambsmith (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't like the second screen on the latest models - looks like some poor man's sat nav glued on.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

adambsmith said:


> I don't like the second screen on the latest models - looks like some poor man's sat nav glued on.





Gulliver said:


> I actually quite like the idea that none of my passengers can get their grubby mits on any of the controls





ljmc said:


> I don't think a second screen is necessary and I think it would spoil the interior of the TT. Especially if it's stuck on like the new A4 and A5!
> 
> I spend 75% of the time in the car by myself so it's not a problem. But whenever I've had a passenger they've happily been able to change radio stations or program the Sat Nav without any problems. Yeah they have to look further over, but rather them than me!


+1, +1, +1

Love the clean, uncluttered look


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

The new Q2 has a central screen, then you can add VC for about £1500. I doubt many will bother to spec it as you get sat nav on the central screen.

On a different note, they have already released a limited edition Q2! Doesn't bode well.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > This is what could have been (I guess):
> ...


Feel free to put it on insta 
Thought I'd try your idea of having it above the glove box, and there could be an option to turn it off so passengers can't access it, and it'd just look like piano black 8)










Turned off:









Without:


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Jonny_C said:


> adambsmith said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the second screen on the latest models - looks like some poor man's sat nav glued on.
> ...


+1000

The TT mk3 interior is just awesome. 
It is the first car ever where the display and satnav are really integrated into the car. 
The next step could be only a proper HUD, not a rectangular TV attached to the coach.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

it's one thing the motoring press are consistent on, the tt has one of the best interiors in any car at any price. I remember they made a point when explaining the interior that it was all driver focused and a screen in the middle would spoil the effect.

I'm never passenger so for me I prefer having everything for myself :lol:


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

It would be a travesty to spoil the lines of the dash however, perhaps Audi could build in a screen which can be recessed into the dash and pops up? That would be a feature which might add to the designed feel of the interior?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Seeing the pop up screens in the A3 and A1 now makes the concept seem rather dated compared to the VC. 
If passenger interaction is really necessary how about an app that will allow limited control from a smartphone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't get me wrong. i love the rest of the interior. There's no doubt that it's a nice design and quality etc. Just would prefer a screen in the middle too.

I mean I get it might spoil the "flow" of the dash design but it hardly looks cluttered with it either. Especially if it folds down into the dash when you aren't using it.

Like some have said though, at least it prevents your other half putting Take That on while you want to listen your "cool" music :lol:


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Seeing the pop up screens in the A3 and A1 now makes the concept seem rather dated compared to the VC.
> If passenger interaction is really necessary how about an app that will allow limited control from a smartphone.


Yeah but they're done poorly in the A1. Imagine more an electronic servo moving the screen into the dash a bit like the Mk2 RNSE moves the screen out. Much cooler than just it flipping up.



richarnold said:


> It would be a travesty to spoil the lines of the dash however, perhaps Audi could build in a screen which can be recessed into the dash and pops up? That would be a feature which might add to the designed feel of the interior?


Agreed. Agreed! Best of both worlds...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rev said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Rev said:
> ...


Haha that's brilliant, thanks. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

....ahahha


----------



## poobahuk (Jul 5, 2016)

+1 for a HUD, it was a missed opportunity in my opinion.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm OK with the driver-centred screen. My wife, when passeneger-ing, can see the screen OK for changing radio stations etc, When in the passnger seat myself, I can see the screen ok.

Still overawed with the screen quality. Although, I would welcome a bit more customisability


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> ....ahahha


I was just about to say the Ferrari F12 has a slim screen for the passenger to look at. It'd work well with the layout of the TT's interior as well.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The absence of a center screen was one of the most reasons why I didn't want buy the mk3...but then, how you could say no at a car like that?!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

rumblestrip said:


> I'm OK with the driver-centred screen. My wife, when passeneger-ing, can see the screen OK for changing radio stations etc, When in the passnger seat myself, I can see the screen ok.
> 
> Still overawed with the screen quality. Although, I would welcome a bit more customisability


Ditto, she can't see the speedo, which is good.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> The absence of a center screen was one of the most reasons why I didn't want buy the mk3...but then, how you could say no at a car like that?!


The pop up Screen in the A3 was a good solution, you didn't have to have it showing all the time. When reverse was selected the screen automatically pops up. Clever.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

For reversing camera.


----------

